# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  problems with brichardi breeding

## ahhian

Hi,

I have 4 brichardi in my tank, with plenty of rocks with sandy substrate. There's one dominant male, another male that keeps hiding away from the dominant one, and another two smaller ones that the dominant male seems to hang around with. the dominant male is about 2 inches but the rest are much smaller, about one inch plus. However, i'm not sure if those 2 are the females because until now they just keep digging every where but i see no sign of spawning. Hardness is 12 dH, and pH about 7.5, nitrate about 10 ppm. I feed them with frozen brine shrimp and New Spectrum Growth.

At what size does they start spawning? Are they still too small?

Any guidance and comments will be appreciated! Thanks.

ahhian

----------


## FuEl

Probably improve on the diet. Broodstock diet very important in breeding fish. I could recommend you some foods. Just pm me.

----------

